# Please I need help, I've destroyed my legs...



## Dorohedoro (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi! first of all I have to say that I love basketball, I mean, its almost a religion for me (avid Knicks fan btw) but for some reason I've never had the chance to play it on a regular basis.

I've been an athlete my whole life, I was a professional swimmer on my youth, played baseball also for some time and right now (I'm 37 years old btw) I ride my bike and run a bit, but not to intensive, just to have some fun.

But right now I'm starting to live my dream, I'm playing a lot of basketbal and I'm learning (at last) the basics of this sport, dribbling, shooting, crossovers, euro steps, spins, all kinds of layups, etc... I'm also on an amateur team right now.....

And to this point of my thread you might be asking, what the hell is wrong with his legs?..... well... my whole body is broken right now, my knees hurts (the quadriceps tendon), I cant move my left leg freely because I have a mild sciatic pain and my left foot hurts a lot on the side and also the achilles heel. So, what I'm doing wrong? I'm too old for this??? I've already have a new pair of basketball shoes (I was playing with regular running shoes) I have to admit that I was not warming up properly before playing and I dont have strong legs. So what do you guys think I have to do to keep playing? I was living my dream learning how to play properly, but this injury is killing me right now because I cant play like this. I'm really sad.... in only two months of intensive training I was making a huge progress on my play, and now this (all this happened after a game last saturday).

I'm 6'2 btw. Thanks!


----------

